# black tooth



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly's new k9's are coming in beside her puppy ones. One of her puppy k9' s is turning black. It doesn't seem to bother her. Is this normal? 
Before I make another expensive trip to the vet I thought I would post her for help


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Back, to me, would mean a loss of blood supply to the tooth. I would call the vet to see if this was normal and how it might affect her adult tooth. 

My son "killed" a tooth when he was little when he fell on something but his adult tooth came in fine...until his friend shot it out with a pellet gun. Must be it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Rio&Vytas (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Jax08. Is the tooth loose? If so, you can help to pull it out by "jiggling it", medical term, if not, call your vet. Sounds like an abcessed tooth and can cause a serious infection. I've had experience with this in one of our Basset Hounds but was an adult tooth.


----------

